# Anyone familiar with Venture Snowboards???



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Their website looks good. I'm sure it's a good product. I've been looking at a company that is very similar. Donek, Donek Snowboards and Skis :: Handcrafted in Colorado :: Race, Alpine, Carving, Freeride and Freestyle Snowboards :: Telemark Skis & Alpine Skis their company sound much like venture. I've met people over the years with a Donek and they raved about the boards.

MDC


----------

